
Showcase your language one vote at a time - greenspot
http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/44680/showcase-your-language-one-vote-at-a-time
======
ajkjk
I'm sort of surprised this was allowed on Stack Exchange at all, but it sure
is fun to read.

I'm reminded once again that a skilled user of Mathematica is the closest
thing to being a real life wizard that I've ever seen. I have reservations
about Wolfram and about their awkward 'look what we can do' hybrid blog-
advertisements, and I'm not sure if I would be comfortable ever using the
language in a production system, but I'm inclined to learn it just to be able
to do data-magic in front of people.

